# Let's write a story.



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

This game is fun and very simple. Everyone post a sentence. No posting twice in a row. Eventually we will have a story.

I'll start.


Allison was a shy young woman living with her brother in the big city.


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

Then one day, when her brother was at a friend's house having a Scrabble tournament, disaster struck Allison's home!

(Poor Allison, only the second sentence and the story's taken a turn for the worse...)


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

A fire had started at Allisons home, and her beloved dog, Spot, was killed in the fire.


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

Otherside said:


> A fire had started at Allisons home, and her beloved dog, Spot, was killed in the fire.


Nooo, not Spot! :cry Why do my favorite characters always get killed off early on?

People from all over the neighborhood, most of whom Allison had never even seen before, gathered about the charred remains of her apartment to mourn the loss of the sweet dog who used to get loose to dig up their plants and steal their barbecued steaks.


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

Because her cell phone was lost in the fire, Allison went in person to interrupt her brother's Scrabble tournament and tell him the grim news.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Her brother was compunctuous, he was about to land a triple word score for pericombolutations when she appeared at the door in a phrasmotic state.


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

"Never mind your contrafribularities, Allison, just tell me what happened!" her brother snapped, while his friend flipped frantically through the dictionary.


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

Allison stared impatiently at her brother, then said, "Ok, your house is gone and Spot is dead, so I'm going to live with Mom again."


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Her brother stared at her as if she was mad, wondering why she would ever want to live with that woman, as it was declared that he had in fact, gained 200 points.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

But then, SUDDENLY, fire fighters arrived at Allison's brother's friend's house. They took Allison by the arm, threw her outside and pinned her down on the ground. Then they started slapping her like crazy and said...


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

"Your brother is playing in an important Scrabble tournament you silly cow, don't bother him with your stupid little problems!"


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Allison yelled "RAPE!" as loud as she could.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

And upon that sign, her saviour appeared, flying through the air with his aerodynamic sweater, wearing a green mask that had previously belonged to an ancient Aborginal chief, and rabidly shouting 'Geronimo!' and with a sigh of relief, Allison recognised him.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Allison's father had appeared, dressed in one of his costumes again


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

Allison started to say, "Dad, how did you get out of the looney bin agai-" but was interrupted by her father throwing the green glowing liquid contents of a biohazard canister into her face.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

The biohazard liquid caused Allison to mutate therefore giving her superpowers.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Realizing her new awesome powers, she looked at the burning inferno that was her brothers' friend's house, and sneezed a power sneeze. At her sneeze, the fire was put out, and the house resecured. But then, Allisons brother came over to her and thrust her towards his friend saying...

.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

"I need help finding a word with the letters S C O T U C, Help me with scramble or die!!!"


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Allison snapped, 'Can't you see there are more important issues right now?!'


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

"Your right" admitted her brother, "you might want to start cleaning all that phlegm off our house, it's covered in phlegm uuugh".


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

Allison's brother's friend struggled to free himself from his mucus encrusted chair, but alas, it was no use - he could only let out a soft whimper of despair as he was forced to stare at the now hopelessly scrambled Scrabble board.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Using her super breath given by her father, Allison managed to blow away all the mucus- but also blew away the Scrabble board and all the pieces!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

At seeing the board and peices flying away, Allison's brother freaked out and said "NO! MY SCRABBLE! I WAS ABOUT TO WIN!"

Then he Allison $20 and told her to...


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

...buy a newer, better one. Unfortunately, Allison's father revealed that if her brother's old Scrabble board were to fall into the wrong hands it would lead to certain doom, for it held special powers which could only be unlocked if certain code words were spelled out in a precise pattern.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

But then the nursing home came an took their father back to the nut house.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

"NOOO!" He father screamed, horrified that this was happening. "You don't understand, that Scrabble board can destroy the world if you play the wrong letter!". Allison stared at him, incredulous as he was dragged away.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

"You sir, are retarded" she muttered.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Allison was unsure about what to do, go home or find all the lost scrabble pieces


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

But she decided in favour of the last option, just in case there would have been some spark of truth in her father's words, and also because her home was still in ashes and she was struck by a sudden stroke of agoraphobia, which had never occured before and which she blamed on the chemicals, unknowingly that the real cause of her sudden fear lay deep inside herself.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

She searched throughout the house for several hours, and found most of the letters, except for the letter "Z". No matter how hard she looked, there wasn't a letter "Z" to be found anywhere in the house.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Eventually, she found the Z in her bra but within a few moments, she dropped it in the toilet and accidentally flushed it down. "You moron! Now we'll have to search the sewers!" screamed her brother. "Son of a wh0re..." moaned Allison.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

But then remembering how the house had caught on fire, they just lifted the toilet out of the charred floor and saw the scrabble piece. But, when they picked it up, the noticed that it was in fact NOT the "Z", but another "N". Thinking back, she remebered that when her sneeze put out the fire, all the scrabble pieces went flying. So she used her new awesome powers to metally find the scrabble peice, and found that it had been blow all around the world all the over to...


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

the dephs of Mordor where Allison met a Hobbit namned Bilbo Baggins that had found the letter z.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

However, he was unwilling to hand it over unless Alison would give him an extensive body massage, with she refused due to the hairy nature of the named hobbit.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

A few disposable razors later, Bilbo Baggins told her that there was no excuse left not to agree to his demands.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Then, SUDDENLY, A magical elf named Dobby came and saved Allison from the horid burned skin of Bilbo. Dobby snapped his fingers and then Allison and Dobby...


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

made love on the mountain.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

"Wow!" breathed Allison seductively, looking in wonder at the magical elf. "I've never had interspecies intercourse before. But I still need to get that Z."


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

So after a quick but refreshing shower, the two of them sneaked back into the valley where Bilbo the hobbit was now consuming his lunch that consisted entirely of egg sandwiches.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Allison then let out a massive fart that shook the whole world, and had a stench so horrid, even skunks were passing out.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Then she freaked out and she had to give the "kiss of life" to a nearby skunk.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Dobby, however, was able to remove the smell using his magic. Dobby was really falling for Allison, but Allison only considered him as a friend


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Which was rather misleading, regarding the fact that she had already spent some passionate moments with him. Anyway, Bilbo, having been alarmed by the overwhelming smell, had ran off into the distance and was now nowhere to be found, which shed an alarming light on the quest for the letter Z.


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

Gandalf appeared and told them that the letter Z was the most dangerous and notorious of the scrabble letters, and that it may already be possessing Bilbo's mind (and that after their current quest, they must take the letter to be destroyed at the abandoned factory in Dodgington, CT, at which it was created).


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

However, this would be dangerous, as the factory was taken over by evil possessed businessmen who didn't want to see the cursed Z returned, because it would destroy them.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

"Why did you do that?" The skunks cried, looking disgusted and angry at the same time. "Get out of our world! It smelt nice before you came!" She Allison ran as fast as she could from the skunks as they chased her. She still hadn't got that "Z" though.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

She thought that Bilbo might have run off with it, but he was nowhere to be seen, meanwhile her brother was having scrabble withdrawal symptoms


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

She could know because she and her brother were having a telepathic bond that connected them even when she resided in the mountains of New Zealand. Feeling her brother's despair, a great rage arose in her heart, and she called out to Dobby: "We must can no longer stand lingering here, my friend, we have to comb the environment and find Bilbo, whatever it takes, whatever the costs may be, because my brother's heart is at stake!"


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

But Dobby refused to help her, and he was annoyed at her for disturbing his game of Risk with The Mad Hatter and Darth Vader. "Dobby is a free elf!" He cried, before clicking his fingers and vanishing.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

So Allison was stranded in the mountains of New Zealand, and she had to find the Z, and save her brother from his Scrabble withdrawal symptoms, and she didn't know what to do, she began to cry...


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

"I'm still not helping you!" Dobby said looking down at her, eating nachos and still playing Risk.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Something in his voice directly played on Alison's most inner feelings, and in a sharp voice she cried "Right then, I shall find it without you," and headed in the direction she figured Bilbo had probably departed, while the sun was beginning to set and epic violin music was playing out of nowhere.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Down in the valley, Allison could see a small cottage, she wondered if she should go and knock on the door...


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

'Wondering will take you nowhere', she could still hear her grandmother's squeaking voice say, and thus she walked over to the front door, ignored the sign 'Please do not disturb' and knocked three times.

(I'm sorry for posting so much in this thread. I'll now go to bed.)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Then, from behind the door, she heard an old man holler "WHAT DO YOU WANT, I WAS NAPPIN'!" Then, the door opened, and a little girl was standing there with a worried look on her face. "Please Miss, go away, my granddad doesn't like being disturbed during his nap. If you stay, he'll use his awesome powers against you." "Awesome powers?" Allison asked. "Yes," the girl said. "My granddad is a mystical and legendary warrior not of this earth. His name is Goku and he fought with the 'Z Fighters' long ago. But recently, he found a weird wooden block with strange writting on it, and it's made him act weird." the girl said... Then, shock etched Allison's face as she said...

(sorry, lot of words)


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

"We must perform the Fusion Dance to merge into one singular unit, thus making us one and powerful enough to stop the letter z from destroying everything".


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

"What's going on here?" the deep voice echoed, and behind the girl appeared a huge creature somewhere between a magnified dwarf and an overweight American, wearily waving with the skin of a European squirrel.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

"You woke me up girl!" he said angrily, "I will now use my powers against you" and he tried to let out an evil laugh, but couldn't do so without coughing, eventually, the coughing fit was too much and he collapsed and fainted on the floor.

Allison stared at him, and then told the little girl about her situation.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

"Oh you mean this Z?" the little girl held up the plastic letter, laughing slightly. "If you want it, come and get it!" And the girl turned into a big red dragon and flew off with the letter.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

"But how..." Alison mumbled, but then her eye fell on Bilbo's inanimate body that was lying in the corridor: the Hobbit had been paying a terrible price for his ungenerousness.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Allison was unsure how much more she could take, she was beginning to feel really suicidal, she sat there, looking at the different objects in the room and trying to find a way to chase that dragon


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

After days of being isolated in her room, she decided that she wanted to become a Pokemon trainer and capture the legendary dragon in order to retrieve the X, so she went off to Professor Oak's to start her journey to be the very best like no one ever was.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Somewhere halfway, however, she remembered that she was looking for a Z and not an X, and that the dragon was already in possession of the letter and thus training it to retrieve the Z would make no sense, all of which screwed up her plan, while in the meantime the telepathical signal from her brother were getting more and more desperate.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Just then, the dwarf/overweight American creature, who had the coughing fit woke up again, Allison wondered what he was going to do to her..


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

But then, he let out a loud burp, and passed out again.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

There was no time to lose, Alison, realised: she had to find that red dragon that was now in possession of the Z, but first she phoned her and her brother's general practitioner to ask him what could still be done for her brother as long as the Scrabble game was incomplete.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

The doctor suggested that he should play another game, so Allison phoned her father and told him to buy Monopoly for her brother, and then told him to come to New Zealand to give her more powers to defeat the dragon


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

Suddenly, the warmongering Turtle approached...


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Alison tried to avoid its attention by pretending to be a termite hill, but unfortunately this proved unsuccessful.


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

In the meantime, she got a telepathic distress call from her brother, who had lost _all_ of his Monopoly money in a casino whilst in the middle of the game with a purple smurf and zombie penguin, thus leaving him in a tortured state with two unfinished games and angry fellow players demanding their investments back!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Just as Allison was about to wire some money to her brother, a young bald kid arrived out of nowhere. He said his name was Aang, that he was a monk, and that he had special powers just like her over all the elments in the Earth. So with his help, Allison...


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

Turned Trees into Money, Water into Wine; they drank. Summoning fire, the Monk asked her a strange question:


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

"Do you think these tattoos make me look fat?" He asked Allison. She looked at him quizically and said...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

"Hell yeah, fat boy especially the one of the beached whale "


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Suddenly, the boy's tattoos began glowing, and then all the earth shook as the boy slowly rose into the air yelling "YOU CALLED ME FAT!"

Then, the boy thrust his hands forward toward Allison, causing her to...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Choke and then vomit, the vomit would not stop it was like a cement mixer...


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

When she was finished, a familiar little girl came along and made hand-prints in the cement-like mixture before it quickly dried into a pathway of sorts, which had conveniently solidified around the feet of the warmongering turtle, trapping it.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

The warmongering turtle broke out of the trap and jump into a car, then hot wired it and powered down the street after a group terrorist rabbits.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

The group of terrorists rabbits then called in a series of bomb threats around New York City elementary schools to distract The turtle from noticing them break into the Federal Reserve Bank of New York.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

But being very Sly, the bank told the rabbits that it was broke due to a robbery that had happened just the day before. Angrily hopping out of the bank, the rabbits then...


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

decided to kidnap Alison and demand a ransom, unknowingly that her family was in fact very poor. In fact, when they were young, Alison and her brother had shared their bed together, but of course, the rabbits didn't know this.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

The rabbits didn't know that Alison was trained by her survivalist/secret operative brother who was also a psychic who prepare her for this day. He prepared some poisoned carrots to give to the rabbits on this day. The rabbits fooled by her generosity gobbled down the carrots. The jumped in the van started speeding down the street, the poison agent began working and the rabbits starting gagging and choking and lost control of the van. The speeding van rolled over a curb and flipped through a cafe full of people.......


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

...crashed through the elegant dining tables, landing upright only to continue on, smashing through the flimsy wall, and speeding back into the narrow, crowded streets in a small town where Allison's brother ran along rooftops before jumping onto the top of the car to have a fist fight with one of the criminal rabbits.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

While her brother took care of the leader rabbit on top of the car, Alison used her mutant powers to hypnotise the rest, and brought the van to a standstill. Her brother jumped off the roof and the two sunk into an emotional embrace.


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

Dobby appeared just then with the original intention of returning the letter Z he had mysteriously obtained from the red dragon but, not knowing what Allison's brother looked like and mistaking the embrace for more, was about to go into a jealous rage when he was interrupted by the van _transforming_ into a giant alien robot.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

The giant alien robot hands turned to energy projectile beams and began blasting people as they ran for their lives. Dobby tried to attack the alien but the alien was too powerful and blasted dobby clear across town dropping the letter Z in his wake. Allison who we now find out is a powerful telekinetic picks up a crashed station wagon and slings the vehicle at the bot, the car knocks the alien off balance and brings the rest of the cafe down on top of it. Screams of terror are echoing through out the streets as the police come. Alison and her Brother make their escape as the alien burst out of the rubble angered someone would dare stand against........


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

...MEGATRON!!! The Decepticon leader daintily plucked the Z scrabble letter from the debris with its metal crushing hand, only to be attacked by the Red Dragon, who came shooting down out of the sky breathing fire to instigate an even more epic battle of titanic proportions!


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

All hell is breaking loose(bad writing example) The Red dragon and Megatron pound each other all over town. The Z scrabble letter is picked up off the ground by a young rookie cop named Simon. He sneaks off into a near by alleyway to take a closer look at the letter, he traces the z and it begins to glow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

At that very moment, Gandalf, the wizard, sensed that his apocalyptic prediction about the letter Z (see post 44, page 3) was about to come through, and a shiver run through all of his long white beard.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I know it is officially illegal to post twice in a row, but I really want to know whether or not the Z will be rightfully recaptured, so please keep this story alive everyone. 

So Gandalf teleported himself to the city where all of this mayhem was taking place, just at the moment that the dragon brought the alien robot the final blow upon which it crashed on top of a pushpin factory with a termendous explosion.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> I know it is officially illegal to post twice in a row, but I really want to know whether or not the Z will be rightfully recaptured, so please keep this story alive everyone.


Ha ha, I rarely post in the Just For Fun threads, but I seem to be posting a bit in this one and coming back to it. :clap:clap:clap

"NOT THE PUSHPIN FACTORY!" Another wizard, who also seemed to have a very long beard, appeared. This was Albus Dumbledore. "Anything but the pushpin factory!" And he angrily fired several red blasts of magic from his wand at the dragon.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Yay! :clap

"Dumbledore, old lad," Gandalf exclaimed, "finally we meet again. How have you been all those years?"


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

"No time for that! We have to find the Z!" Dumbledore exclaimed, before grabbing a broomstick and flying off after the dragon, as Gandalf stared after him, wishing he had a broomstick to fly on.


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

Gingerly grabbing a handful of assorted push pins (these types of things can come in handy), Gandalf whistled for his trusty white stallion and rode like the wind straight into a dark forest, remembering somewhere in the back of his mind that "shortcuts lead to long delays..." but refusing to let that pompous Dumbledore beat him to the dragon's lair!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

nautilus said:


> Gingerly grabbing a handful of assorted push pins (these types of things can come in handy), Gandalf whistled for his trusty white stallion and rode like the wind straight into a dark forest, remembering somewhere in the back of his mind that "shortcuts lead to long delays..." but refusing to let that pompous Dumbledore beat him to the dragon's lair!


But to Gandalfs and Dumbledores suprise, Gollum had arrived at the dragons lair to retrieve his precious letter z.


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

"My PRECIOUZZZZZ!" Gollum screeched before scurrying across the rocks in search of the scrabble board while muttering his favorite 'z' words, arguing with himself over which one he should play.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Allison was having none of it, she warned Gollum give me the ****ING Z!!! Gollum refused, Allison pulled out of her fanny pack she was carrying a......


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

rather peculiar sword. Gollum looked at it closely and realized it was the Master Sword. "You got that from Link?" Gollum asked. Then Allison replied...


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

"You know it fool, now im about to slice you up and take what is rightfully mine". Allison quickly finished off Gollum and took back the letter Z.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

But then Ganondorf came into the cave and stole the letter Z and Allison's master sword while she was distracted by the mystical letter z. Then a fairy appeared that said "HEY! the Great Duku Tree wants to speak to you!".


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

"Fine whatever, but he better have a solution. Im ready to end this once and for all." Allison trekked through the forest of whey and met with the Great Duku tree. "I have bad news Allison.........


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

"The dangerous Z is now in the hands of an obscure computer game character. The possible consequences of this development cannot possibly be overseen. I implore you to relocate it or we will sue you before the international court of justice in The Hague."


----------



## Jakers (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh no, the dangerous Z is in the hands of the wrong person! Quick, we have to form an alliance of extrordinary people in order to retrieve the dangerous Z back! Meet me at the burger king in 10 minutes.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Allison arrived at the Burger King only to discover it was closed.

"We're closed *****," said the snotty woman beyond the locked door. She looked at Allison as if she were a foul smelling homeless person.


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

In fact, the snotty woman had encountered many foul smelling homeless people in her time and they brought nothing but trouble, much like the rag tag group of down on their luck minor superheros who were waiting for Allison just around the corner.


----------



## Jakers (Nov 29, 2012)

Allison rounded the corner, smelling a very funny scent, "hmm what what could that be?" she wondered. Spotting the superheroes, she gave out a scream of joy and continued to run over to greet them. Running closer, the scent was getting stronger and stronger. It reminded her of the smell of the old van outside her house where 3 homeless men lived. She neared the superheroes, but they were in a circle, and none of them were looking at her, let alone noticing her. "Hey!" she said, in a sad and angry voice, but they still didn't turn around. She tapped Pablo on the shoulder, and as he turned around.....


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

he spoke, in a deep, condescending voice: "Oh, it's you. Shouldn't you be looking for some lost X letter or something? Anyway, please do not disturb us. We're observing the hatching of this mogwai egg, you see?" So our shy but courageous heroine...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

turned around, dropped her pants, and let out a really loud and obnoxious fart. In so doing, the precious egg blew up. Outraged, Pablo yelled...


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I will kill you for that! Then Pablo pulled out a gun and...


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

tried to shoot Alison. Luckily, due to his myopic eye disease, he accidently shot...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Gollum. Now dead, Gollum dropped the letter Z. And finally, after all this time, the letter Z lay right in front of Allison. But, just as she went to pick it up, the big and powerful pokemon MewTwo happened along and...


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Struck Pablo with a powerful psychic wave. 

Pablo flew threw the air like a rag doll and landed not too lightly on the windshield of a nearby truck. 

Angered by their hurt friend but even more excited at the prospect of having an actual supervillain to defeat, the band of wannabe heroes rushed to face the pokemon. Meanwhile, Allison...


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

quickly picked up the Z that had been unaffected by all this turmoil and let the super-heroic clash behind her. She had to find her brother, who now probably was all but ravaged by all Scrabble withdrawal symptons.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> quickly picked up the Z that had been unaffected by all this turmoil and let the super-heroic clash behind her. She had to find her brother, who now probably was all but ravaged by all Scrabble withdrawal symptons.


Allison made her way over to the hospital to see if her brother was there. When she got to the hospital she asked the receptionist about her brother, the receptionist said a John Doe was checked in on the 8th floor. Allison hopped on the elevator and inside the elevator was a strange man was inside the car......


----------



## Jakers (Nov 29, 2012)

Allison wondered why there was a car in the elevator, but didn't think much of it, until the man in the car whispered to her "I'm from the future". Aghast, Allison asked him what he was doing in the elevator, "you're a crazy old man with a shirt as a tie" she said. He stared at her with a blank stare, and whispered "Get in"....


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

"I can't!" Alison replied, "I've got to take this Z letter to my brother, it's a matter of life and death." But the hypnotising old man...


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Jakers said:


> *Allison wondered why there was a car in the elevator, but didn't think much of it*, until the man in the car whispered to her "I'm from the future". Aghast, Allison asked him what he was doing in the elevator, "you're a crazy old man with a shirt as a tie" she said. He stared at her with a blank stare, and whispered "Get in"....


*elevator car* - where passengers ride up and down


----------



## Jakers (Nov 29, 2012)

theseventhkey said:


> Allison made her way over to the hospital to see if her brother was there. When she got to the hospital she asked the receptionist about her brother, the receptionist said a John Doe was checked in on the 8th floor. * Allison hopped on the elevator and inside the elevator was a strange man was inside the car......*


The way you worded it may it sound weird. Besides, I've never heard an elevator called an elevator car before lol, everyone calls it an eleavator.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Jakers said:


> The way you worded it may it sound weird. Besides, I've never heard an elevator called an elevator car before lol, everyone calls it an eleavator.


A modern day elevator consists of a cab (also called a "cage" or *"car"*) mounted on a platform within an enclosed space called a shaft or sometimes a "hoistway". In the past, elevator drive mechanisms were powered by steam and water hydraulic pistons or by hand. In a "traction" elevator, *cars* are pulled up by means of rolling steel ropes over a deeply grooved pulley, commonly called a sheave in the industry. The weight of the* car* is balanced by a counterweight. Hydraulic elevators use the principles of hydraulics (in the sense of hydraulic power) to pressurize an above ground or in-ground piston to raise and lower the *car.*Roped hydraulics use a combination of both ropes and hydraulic power to raise and lower *cars.

*Thanks for ******* up the story, people will blame me, but you were the cause instead of just writing, you had to try and insult me. :clap


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I suggest we just leave this discussion behind us and continue the story. So just assume there is a car inside the elevator even if the original intention was that there wasn't a car inside the elevator, and continue from there. So the last step was:

*"I can't!" Alison replied, "I've got to take this Z letter to my brother, it's a matter of life and death." But the hypnotising old man in the car...*


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Pulled out a lightsaber and told her to shut up, and get in. For a moment Allison was afraid of him, but she was really having a bad day and was so not in the mood to be kidnapped.

"Oh, **** off!" She screamed. "I have the Z, I have the power!! And I have had a **** day and am NOT in the mood to be kidnapped again!!"


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Anyway...


So, he left her alone and drove off in his elevator car. But then, suddenly, the letter Z began shaking and convulsing. Afraid, Allison dropped the letter and watched as it began to transform. Then, suddenly, she heard a "POP" sound, and the letter suddenly changed into...


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

...an old fashioned red phone booth, from which the elevator car came crashing out. "What's going on?!" Allison demanded, freaking out. "It's a rip in the space time continuum!" Doc Brown shouted. "Yes," Doctor Who agreed from the passenger seat, "Somewhere, somehow, the narrators of the universe must be having a disagreement. We must offer them homemade chocolate chip cookies to appease them! Quickly, fetch that old book from the trunk..."


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

She fetched the book. But she saw that it didn't have any cookies in it. "THEY'RE GONE! SOMEONE ATE ALL THE COOKIES!" Then, Po the panda, A.K.A The Dragon Warrior, walked from behind a nearby bush and said, "Sorry. I thought they were Monkey's cookies."

Then...


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

The phone book turned back into the letter z and disappeared into the hole in the space time continuum. Doctor Who then told Allison, "According to my calculations the letterz is in the year 1499 and we must go back to 1499 and meet Ezio Auditore de Frienze, who will help us get it back.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Then Suddenly... Allison woke up in her bedroom and realized everything that had happened was just a horrible horrible night mare.
> 
> The End


I'm sorry, but I cannot accept this plot element. The story was much too engaging to end with such a deus ex machina. I sincerely implore you to take back that last part.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Then Suddenly... Allison woke up in her bedroom and realized everything that had happened was just a horrible horrible night mare.

The End.



But... then... she realized that the letter Z WAS STILL MISSING!


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Then Suddenly... Allison woke up in her bedroom and realized everything that had happened was just a horrible horrible night mare.
> 
> The End.
> 
> But... then... she realized that the letter Z WAS STILL MISSING!


"AH DAMN!" She thought.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

In any case, her apartment was still intact and Spot, the dog who got killed at the beginning of the story, was still alive. This was quite a godsend, because over the years, Spot had developed a phenomenal skill for relocating lost scrabble letters.


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

_"I found it, I found it!"_ It took Allison a moment to realize that she was hearing Spot's thoughts. "Where? Where is it?" Spot whined and his stomach grumbled. "Oh... that's just great."


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Later that day, Allison called her brother to search the dog crap to find the letter z. When Allison's brother showed up, he...


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyway.

...Allison's brother was a bundle of nerves, twitching spasmodically and glancing over his shoulder suspiciously. Allison said, "Well, the good news is, we found the..."

"SHH!" her brother whispered loudly, spitting a little, "I had to break into a toy store to pay off the loan sharks - they're literally sharks - for the monopoly money and now," he lowered his voice further, "I think the CIA is after me!"


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

"Oh, God," Allison sighed, "you're nothing but trouble, are you? Anyway, we've got to get out of here before they find us." So she went unto internet and booked the next flight to...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Burkina Faso. While there she found her very first...


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

pogo stick. Oddly, she'd never come across one before now.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

But this wasn't just any pogo stick. This was The Legendary Pogo Stick, which was formerly owned by an African prince who purchased it from a wizard who stole it from somebody that said he was a spirit but was actually an alien from the planet...


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Kashyyk. The alien was a wookie namned...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

AllupInit.

AllupInit found immediatly that he liked Allison, and fell in love with her. But...


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Allison had slight objections to his extravagant hairiness and escaped his avances by means of the aforementioned pogo stick. This antagonised the wookie so much that he...


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ ?

Broke into song and dance, mimicking Chaka Khan's 1984 _I Feel For You_ music video. This caused Alison to...


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

scream in unparallelled terror. As she was desperately trying to get away on her pogo stick, however, she accidentally...


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Bumped into Victor Frankenstein who was on his was to meet his good friend Count Dracula. As you can imagine, Franky was not in a good mood, he had earlier been dumped by his girlfriend, Chaka Khan, and now he'd been knocked over by a morbidly obese girl on a pogo stick. This enraged Franky, causing him to...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

turn into a big green giant like man that called itself Hulk. The Hulk began banging it's fists on its chest like a gorilla. But, at seeing this, Allison...


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

:eek I never new Allison was morbidly obese. This sheds an entirely different light on all that preceded. 
Anyway:

Intensified her pogo stick escape-efforts. However, just when she thought she had got rid of all freaks and monsters, in front of her the air turned into grey fog and out of that fog came no one less than...


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

... A Leprechaun. He has complimented Allison very gently for hours, 
Then finally, held her right hand, turned the fog into rainbow and said,

-'Everythings gonna be a'ight, bro.'

Allison was...


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

busy eating cake when...


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

... the leprechaun was finally done talking. Having not really paid attention, but realising she was expected to say something in response, she asked: "So, can you perhaps also help me recover the lost Z letter?"


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

"Sorry" said the leprechaun, "I really wish I could but I have this meeting I have to go to and I really wish I could stay another hour, you know how it is right?". Alison knew all too well what the leprechaun was trying to say, she thought she had finally found someone on the same wave length as her, someone she could see as a potential soul mate, someone she imagined growing old together in their little cabin in Saskatchewan. She turned away from the leprechaun to hide her grief, but no matter how hard she tried she couldn't help the cold tears pierce her plump cheeks. "All I ever wanted was for us to be together" whimpered Alison, "But I understand Mr. leprechaun, you don't have time for me, you don't _love _me, why, why don't you love me, why don't you love a fat, grotesque looking woman like me?". The leprechaun was stunned, how could he have possibly predicted this would be her reaction. After all, he was Irish, and he was drunk at that particular moment in time. But drunk or no drunk, the leprechaun was fully aware of what had to be done. With much difficulty, but with a sternness that is to be admired, he told her, he told her of his love for Chaka Khan, and of his plans to elope with her now that she had dumped Victor Frankenstein after finding out about his affair. "Affair!" cried Alison, "What do you mean affair? Victor Frankenstein would never do such a thing, where did you learn of this?!". The leprechaun was silenced. It was clear now that _he_ had been so devious, so evil, so cruel to make up such lies in order to sabotage Frankenstein's relationship with Chaka. Alison could not believe what she had just discovered, she knew she had to inform Chaka of what foul lies had been laid before her, yet she knew by doing so, she would be telling tales :b and Alison was certainly not a tell tale!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

The situation was further dramatised when her mobile phone rang. Pressing the green button, she heard her general practitioner's deep voice. "Listen," he said, "your brother is going rapidly downhill. I have managed to keep him going by means of wordfeud substitution so far, but the scrabble withdrawal symptons are getting too severe. You should relocate that Z letter at once." Shocked, Alison was in dubio whether she should look for the Z letter or find Chaka Khan.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Alison decided to set off to go find the letter z and save her brother, after all he was family. So she was about to leave to go find the letter z, when she recieved another phone call that her dad had escaped from the insane asylum and was....


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

On his way home with a map to letter Z. But, Allison found this hard to believe because her father was...


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Blind. Meanwhile, Allison went to her brother where she...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

noticed that her brother was playing yet ANOTHER magical scrabble game. "NO! You fool! You're going to mess things up again." she said. Her brother looked at her and scoffed, "You STILL haven't found the letter Z yet?" Then he laughed. "LOL! You're a dummy sis. When you weren't looking, I took that letter Z and shoved it up your butt. IT WAS NEVER REALLY MISSING YOU DUNCE! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!" But then, the wind blew really hard and knocked off yet another magical letter. This time, it was the letter...


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

X. Her brother was about to win the game by spelling xenon, only to realize it was gone. He started to have scrabble withdraw symptom again and went crazy. Then, Frankenstein and Chaka Khan arrived. They said that they had gotten married. So Allison...


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

...had to manhandle her brother, kicking and screaming, out of the room as he yelled, "Noooo! My love!! You can't tell me all those long nights of playing bingo meant nothing to you! _Can Chaka Khan play bingo like I can?!_ I. Think. Not!"

Horrified, Victor Frankenstein turned to Chaka Khan and said, "Honey, I can explain:


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

But to his surprise Chaka Khan said 'I just want to rip your clothes off right now'


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Chaka and Frankenstein started to make love in front of Allison and her brother. Allison thought it was disgusting while her horny brother....


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

...proposed a three way bingo tournament. "No, no way are you getting involved in any more games! Are you even listening to me?" Allison watched in dismay as her brother started a Tetris game on his cellphone while glancing up occasionally to stare at the action going on at the other side of the room. "That's it, I'm taking you to that gamers anonymous meeting. Now." Allison knew it would be nearly impossible to remove her brother from the room, so she decided to use her secret weapon...


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

which was a woolly rhinoceros she always kept in the garage in case of emergency. The creature managed to get Allison's brother out of the room. "And now you're listening to me!" she exclaimed, "I'll have no more trouble because of you. We're going straight to..."


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Mordor where the gamers anonymous meeting was, however the magical Tetris game was causing coloured blocks to fall from the sky, and the Monopoly money lending loan sharks were trying to get in the back door, so Allison...


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

sent a text to Gandolf, asking him for his help, but....


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

she forgot that Gandalf didn't possess a mobile phone, so the message floated freely through the air until it finally settled down in the mobile phone of...


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Oprah Winfrey who....


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

...texted back that she was so busy she could only offer help in the form of Oprah gifs.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

apparently oprah lied and didnt care so then...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Three words lol!


----------



## yummyfunnybones (Dec 2, 2013)

temporarily derailed the story until


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

..200 years later, where the loss of the letters of power (Z and X) results in Scrabble's total destruction during the board game wars of 2125 and the global take-over of Monopoly; amongst the strewn letters of those battles past walks a half-elf boy by the name of Bobby.

(Sorry for the necro. I like tandem stories and vant this to live).


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Bobby had peculiar talents including...


----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

screeching like an owlet when he didn't get his way


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

, vibrating through walls and objects when threatened


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

, contorting his body like a Cirque du Soleil performer,


----------

